# How to train forarms?



## orion (Apr 23, 2015)

I have small 15 year old looking wrists and crappy forarm genetics. I want bigger forarms because my triceps and biceps are getting bigger and its starting to look ridiculous with these pencil forarms. lol Just wondering how many days should I train them? How many reps? Is there any good routines out there? What are some of the best exercises? etc.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 23, 2015)

Heavy deadlifts with static holds.


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 23, 2015)

someone told me lots of masturbation but I don't know if I believe them..................


----------



## zROgravity (Apr 23, 2015)

I had a friend who made this forearm workout. he took a 2' piece of half inch pipe and drilled a whole through the center. then poked a small rope through and tied a knot on one side then held the pipe straight out in front of him and cut the rope at floor. tie a 5-10lb plate to the bottom of the rope. that's the setup and real cheap to build at that. the workout goes like this. with the weight tied hold the pipe straight out in front of you with elbows locked then twist the pipe winding the rope around it and lifting the weight. wind the weight all the way up. your forearms will be on fire!!


----------



## Ggeneral (Apr 23, 2015)

Jenner said:


> someone told me lots of masturbation but I don't know if I believe them..................



What the fuk mom that's gross!


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 23, 2015)

Ggeneral said:


> What the fuk mom that's gross!



hahahahahahahhahaha...oops! Just try not to picture it......................................


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Apr 23, 2015)

Jenner said:


> someone told me lots of masturbation but I don't know if I believe them..................



My masturbation forearm is weaker than my normal arm...

My theory is that too much masturbation during my teen years has turned my masturbation forearm into an endurance machine due to the more cardiovascular, long duration, muscle specific nature of masturbation rather than a short term, high intensity, resistance training style per se. 
There is no progressive tension overload, or fatigue, or damage or anything else you need to make any muscle grow when it comes to masturbation - unless your being really crazy about it. 
Its a bit like doing a bunch of long distance running and expecting massive legs, calves, etc. 

Yes, I just took your sex point and went full nerd on it


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 23, 2015)

MrRippedZilla said:


> My masturbation forearm is weaker than my normal arm...
> 
> My theory is that too much masturbation during my teen years has turned my masturbation forearm into an endurance machine due to the more cardiovascular, long duration, muscle specific nature of masturbation rather than a short term, high intensity, resistance training style per se.
> There is no progressive tension overload, or fatigue, or damage or anything else you need to make any muscle grow when it comes to masturbation - unless your being really crazy about it.
> ...



lol, but you do it so well!!


----------



## stonetag (Apr 24, 2015)

zROgravity said:


> I had a friend who made this forearm workout. he took a 2' piece of half inch pipe and drilled a whole through the center. then poked a small rope through and tied a knot on one side then held the pipe straight out in front of him and cut the rope at floor. tie a 5-10lb plate to the bottom of the rope. that's the setup and real cheap to build at that. the workout goes like this. with the weight tied hold the pipe straight out in front of you with elbows locked then twist the pipe winding the rope around it and lifting the weight. wind the weight all the way up. your forearms will be on fire!!


That thing does work for me, they are easy to make, or you can buy one. Start heavy and twist the weight up slowly, drop the weight and twist it up faster, and so on to where 2.5 lbs leaves you in total forearm misery, sounds fun right?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 24, 2015)

zROgravity said:


> I had a friend who made this forearm workout. he took a 2' piece of half inch pipe and drilled a whole through the center. then poked a small rope through and tied a knot on one side then held the pipe straight out in front of him and cut the rope at floor. tie a 5-10lb plate to the bottom of the rope. that's the setup and real cheap to build at that. the workout goes like this. with the weight tied hold the pipe straight out in front of you with elbows locked then twist the pipe winding the rope around it and lifting the weight. wind the weight all the way up. your forearms will be on fire!!



This works quite well too.

Also pick up two ten pound plates and pinch hold them.



MrRippedZilla said:


> My masturbation forearm is weaker than my normal arm...
> 
> My theory is that too much masturbation during my teen years has turned my masturbation forearm into an endurance machine due to the more cardiovascular, long duration, muscle specific nature of masturbation rather than a short term, high intensity, resistance training style per se.
> There is no progressive tension overload, or fatigue, or damage or anything else you need to make any muscle grow when it comes to masturbation - unless your being really crazy about it.
> ...



Dem type I fibers brah


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Apr 24, 2015)

Jenner said:


> someone told me lots of masturbation but I don't know if I believe them..................



Not to be too forward Jenn but if you need a spotter let me know, I can also check your form lmao


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 24, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> Not to be too forward Jenn but if you need a spotter let me know, I can also check your form lmao



lmao, I knew "you" would be there in my time of need.......


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 24, 2015)

Reverse curls do wonders for forearms.


----------



## Pinkbear (Apr 24, 2015)

Shake weight


----------



## Beefcake (Apr 24, 2015)

Jenner you have to switch it up and do on your back on your belly with the same wrist.  Variation is the key someone told me.  lol


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 24, 2015)

Beefcake said:


> Jenner you have to switch it up and do on your back on your belly with the same wrist.  Variation is the key someone told me.  lol



yes, I heard variation is key as well as instruments used


----------



## snake (Apr 25, 2015)

Hay any chance you got screwed in the calf department? It seems like shitty forearms go hand in hand with shitty calves.

I'd say work them as you would your calves 2-3x/wk with high reps, holding the top. Good luck!
                                                                OR
Start power lifting, those guys could give a shit about that. As long as they can hold 500 lbs in their hands, they are happy.


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Apr 25, 2015)

orion said:


> I have small 15 year old looking wrists and crappy forarm genetics. I want bigger forarms because my triceps and biceps are getting bigger and its starting to look ridiculous with these pencil forarms. lol Just wondering how many days should I train them? How many reps? Is there any good routines out there? What are some of the best exercises? etc.


Jack off viciously.. thats what I do.. lol
I work my fists and forearms with ottoman curls and I used to have a handle with a rope tied to it thats tied to a weight; then you just hold your arms out and twist your hands and wind the rope on the handle then once the weight is all the way at the top keeping your arms out in front of you unwind the rope with your hands to bring the weight back down. This will get your wrists jacked


----------



## j2048b (Apr 25, 2015)

snake said:


> Hay any chance you got screwed in the calf department? It seems like shitty forearms go hand in hand with shitty calves.
> 
> I'd say work them as you would your calves 2-3x/wk with high reps, holding the top. Good luck!
> OR
> Start power lifting, those guys could give a shit about that. As long as they can hold 500 lbs in their hands, they are happy.



Not always true... My calves are tiny and forearms are big.....smaller now that i dont masturbate..... I found out how to focus and not even touch myself......awesome dont have chapped hands now and dont have to use nair on my palms anymore


Reverse curls
Deads
The rope thing with a weight on the bottom ive always lived by


----------



## orion (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks I shall try them 





PillarofBalance said:


> Heavy deadlifts with static holds.


----------



## orion (Apr 27, 2015)

I don't believe them because if that was true I would have tree trunks for forarms! 





Jenner said:


> someone told me lots of masturbation but I don't know if I believe them..................


----------



## orion (Apr 27, 2015)

This sounds like a really good idea. I watched some youtube to videos on how to make one. So going to home depot this week to find the materials. Thanks for the advice!





zROgravity said:


> I had a friend who made this forearm workout. he took a 2' piece of half inch pipe and drilled a whole through the center. then poked a small rope through and tied a knot on one side then held the pipe straight out in front of him and cut the rope at floor. tie a 5-10lb plate to the bottom of the rope. that's the setup and real cheap to build at that. the workout goes like this. with the weight tied hold the pipe straight out in front of you with elbows locked then twist the pipe winding the rope around it and lifting the weight. wind the weight all the way up. your forearms will be on fire!!


----------



## orion (Apr 27, 2015)

Yeah tried them yesterday did feel the forarms struggling. I just found out my for arms are also weak as **** lol 





wabbitt said:


> Reverse curls do wonders for forearms.


----------



## orion (Apr 27, 2015)

Yeah you right my calves are also trash! But I hardly ever wear shorts so it dont bother me as much as the forarms because that I cant hide lol Thanks for the advice 





snake said:


> Hay any chance you got screwed in the calf department? It seems like shitty forearms go hand in hand with shitty calves.
> 
> I'd say work them as you would your calves 2-3x/wk with high reps, holding the top. Good luck!
> OR
> Start power lifting, those guys could give a shit about that. As long as they can hold 500 lbs in their hands, they are happy.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 27, 2015)

I had grip issues which I found out is the same basically the same problem weak forearms . Grab yourself some heavy ass weight and go for a walk. I started with 45lb plates I would walk as far as I can your forearms will scream I mean when I would stop I could barely feel my hands close all the way . Then the overload is you have to walk back how else you getting the weight back so that would be almost unbearable I would be stopping every 50yrds or so it was brutal but really built up my grip and forearms fast \

start with a partner so you dont have to walk the weight back making the goal to be able to do it alone once you got that mastered tie more wieght on with a chain or look for some kettle bells my gym used to have 80's they were great


----------



## orion (Apr 27, 2015)

Man thanks! I like brutal stuff like that! I will try it! 





grizzldsealpoacher said:


> I had grip issues which I found out is the same basically the same problem weak forearms . Grab yourself some heavy ass weight and go for a walk. I started with 45lb plates I would walk as far as I can your forearms will scream I mean when I would stop I could barely feel my hands close all the way . Then the overload is you have to walk back how else you getting the weight back so that would be almost unbearable I would be stopping every 50yrds or so it was brutal but really built up my grip and forearms fast \
> 
> start with a partner so you dont have to walk the weight back making the goal to be able to do it alone once you got that mastered tie more wieght on with a chain or look for some kettle bells my gym used to have 80's they were great


----------



## Manticore (Apr 27, 2015)

Close grip pullups are great for forearm development as well.  I've done all the things mentioned in this thread but I couldn't pull and grip 800 until I started doing close grip pullups on a bi-weekly basis.  By close grip I mean touch your thumbs and do a pullup.  I actually do a tri-set, wide grip, close grip, chin-up and then take a break and do it again.  Each set generally to failure with either bodyweight or with weight attached via chain belt.


----------



## cast iron and ss (Apr 30, 2015)

Dumbbell wrist curls seated, reverse wrist curls seated and finish standing holding a dumbbell in each hand arms straight down curl the wrist in towards the body and up then away and up. Start with forearms. If its lagging start with it. Priority principal.


----------



## Jada (Apr 30, 2015)

^^ this right here.


----------



## Anabolic Reality (May 2, 2015)

Jenner said:


> someone told me lots of masturbation but I don't know if I believe them..................



well how big are your forearms then?:32 (12):


----------



## jennerrator (May 2, 2015)

Anabolic Reality said:


> well how big are your forearms then?:32 (12):



lol, where have you been!!!


----------



## Anabolic Reality (May 2, 2015)

I've been around....I'm not the unfriendly one I'm trying the "low profile thing" lol


----------



## jennerrator (May 2, 2015)

Anabolic Reality said:


> I've been around....I'm not the unfriendly one I'm trying the "low profile thing" lol



lol, don't get mean....how's life?


----------



## Anabolic Reality (May 2, 2015)

I'm doing good you should holler  at me when u have time and we can catch up


----------

